# Ganar dinero gracias a los bonos de las casas de apuestas



## Different (27 Nov 2009)

Bueno, como ya os prometí anteriormente voy a crear una especie de manual para el mundo de las apuestas online y como ganar dinero gracias a los bonos y distintas promociones que ofrecen las casas de apuestas, para que entre todos consigamos sacarle unos eurillos a las casas de apuesta y todo ello sin ningún tipo de riesgo.


Existen una serie de requisitos para poder usar el sistema que les voy a detallar a continuación:
*
- Mayor de edad

- Cuenta en moneybookers

- Cuenta en betfair*




La mayoría de edad es un requisito indispensable, ya que para apostar legalmente se necesita ser mayor de edad.

Segundo, una cuenta de Moneybookers, nos facilitara mucho los depositas y las retiradas de dinero de las diferentes casas de apuestas para aprovecharnos de los bonos y este sistema online de cobro y pago es aceptado por prácticamente toda la totalidad de las casas de apuestas.

Por ultimo, una cuenta en Betfair es fundamental ya que será la casa de apuestas que usaremos para “cubrirnos” y llevarnos los bonos de las casas de apuestas, a continuación lo explicare mas detalladamente en que consiste el sistema.


Para todos aquellos que se quieran registrar en moneybookers y Betfair que me manden un privado, ya que si se registran siendo referido mío nos beneficiamos ambos (a vosotros os dan un bono mayor y a mi otro bono)


Como al principio me imagino que no dispondréis de mucho dinero para apostar, os recomiendo empezar por una casa de apuestas que se llama Centrebet, Si os registráis a través de la Web de Centrebet os darán una freebet de unos 20 €, sin embargo, si lo hacéis a través mío os darán una freebet de 35 €, así que si os interesa me avisáis por mensaje privado.









Pues bien el primer paso, seria registrarse en esta casa y depositar esos 20€. Una vez depositados esos 20€ lo primero que debemos de hacer es ir al tema, es decir buscar apuestas, tener en cuenta que debemos de tener abierto también betfair, es decir, las 2 casas abiertas.

*Objetivo: *

Buscamos una apuesta, por ejemplo:

Partido de Futbol LIga Española: Sevilla - Valencia

Aqui una captura de las cuotas en Centrebet:







Y aqui una captura de las cuotas de Betfair:







Si nos fijamos en Centrebet la cuota del Sevilla es 2.10, y si nos fijamos en betfair el Lay al Sevilla es de 2.24, si apostamos en Centrebet a que gana el Sevilla y en Betfair el Lay al Sevilla estaríamos cubriendo todas las posibles alternativas que pueden suceder en el partido, si gana el Sevilla ganamos en Centrebet y perdemos en Betfair; si empatan o gana el Valencia ganamos en Betfair pero perdemos en Centrebet, es decir, el dinero se va de un sitio a otro.

Aquí una explicación del dinero que perderíamos en este movimiento.

*En centrebet:* Apostamos 20€ a cuota 2.10= 42€ - 20 invertidos = 22€ de beneficio Neto.

Siguiente paso y muy importante ¿que tenemos que invertir en betfair para obtener la menor perdida posible?. PUes bien vamos a betfair.

Y clickamos la casilla rosa que corresponde al Lay del Sevilla, en este caso a cuota 2.24 y tanteamos, lo que tenemos que conseguir es que introduciendo una cantidad la suma de la ganancia neta + el riesgo nos de esos 42€, aquí una captura de pantalla.







Si os fijáis, si yo introduzco en la casilla de cantidad apostada 19.16, eso conlleva un riesgo de 23.76 y una ganancia neta de 18.24€, si os fijáis la suma de: 23.76+18.24 = 42€ (nuestro objetivo)

Explicación de todo esto:

Se juega el partido y gana el Sevilla

Balance Centrebet: +22€
Balance Betfair: -23.76€

Si empatan o Gana el Valencia

Balance Centrebet: -20€
Balance Betfair: +18.24€



En ambos casos perdemos - 1.76€ con esta operación, y direis joe vaya negocio, perdemos dinero pues bien con esto que hemos conseguido, pues una apuesta gratis, con la cual vamos a obtener un beneficio, si a ese beneficio le restamos esa pérdida de 1.76€ salen beneficios.


Una vez saldada tenemos nuestra freebet de 20€ en nuestra cuenta disponible para apostar. *¿Y que es una freebet? *

Las *casas de apuestas* ofrecen muchos *bonos gratis o freebet* a menudo, para fidelizar a sus clientes.

Ella me presta 20€ para apostar yo os apuesto le devuelvo los 20€ y me quedo los beneficios, una forma de hacerlo seria, yo apuesto esos 20€ a que el Sevilla gana, pero claro si el Sevilla pierde no obtengo ningún beneficio, con lo cual lo que puedo hacer es lo mismo que lo que hice anteriormente, sacaremos mas beneficios que si acertáramos pero claro la diferencia es que aquí el beneficio es seguro, aunque no sea del 100% pero es seguro, para hacer todos estos cálculos usaremos una tabla Excel que os colgaré al final del hilo, aquí una captura de dicha tabla y un poco la explicación de como se utiliza.







Esta tabla es muy intuitiva y muy sencilla de usar.


Tenemos una freebet de 20€ no, pues bien lo primero que debemos hacer es poner 20 donde pone bookie € como se observa en la captura, bueno antes de nada previamente buscamos una apuesta a la que queremos apostar y su correspondiente Lay, en este caso hemos encontrado una apuesta cualquiera la cual tiene un back de @ 15, bueno pues ponemos el 15 en su casilla, y el lay de ese evento es @15.5, hacemos lo propio como se observa en la tabla, no tenemos que tocar nada mas, la tabla automáticamente nos calcula el resto, en este caso nos dice que al lay debemos apostar 18,12€, con lo cual obtendríamos un beneficio de 17.22€ después de que betfair nos descuente la comisión esto implicaría que de los 20€ hemos obtenido un rendimiento del 86.08%.


Resumen de todo:

Primero tuvimos una perdida de -1.76€
Posteriormente con la freebet que nos han regalado hemos obtenido un beneficio de 18.12€

En resumidas cuentas tenemos un *beneficio de: 16.36€*

Todo esto sin ningún tipo de riesgo.

Este procedimiento se repetiría con el resto de casas, en esta casa no se ha obtenido mucho beneficio ya que como os comenté mas arriba la idea era comenzar con casas que ofreciesen poco bono para ir aumentando, ya que como observáis en la tablilla, para apostar esa freebet debemos tener en betfair un saldo de 262.78€ y seguramente muchos de vosotros no disponéis de ello, entonces si tienes una freebet de 50€ como dan otras casas necesitarías mas cantidad todavía, esa es la idea de empezar de menos a mas.


Bueno esto es un poco a grandes rasgos, hay muchísimas mas cosas que esto, pero creo que si me pongo a contarlo llenaría folios enteros 

Por eso prefiero que tengáis un poco la idea general de todo la meditéis y luego usemos este hilo para ir comentando y yo proponiéndoos las casas en las cuales registraros y consejos.


Espero que valoréis mi trabajo ya que esto es muy complicado de explicar, y vosotros seguramente os quedareis flipaos y diréis ¡¡¡joe que complicado!! pero es lógico al principio resulta chocante y hasta que no coges un poco de práctica cuesta verlo, yo aconsejo ir practicando con cuotas ver un poco las pérdidas, que conviene mas si buscar cuotas altas o cuotas bajas, lo idea principal de todo es que: *LA CUOTA DEL BACK SEA MAS ELEVADA QUE LA CUOTA DEL LAY.
*

Ya se que era un poco morro por mi parte exigir que fuerais referidos míos en las casas en las que hubiera sistema de referidos, pero considero que ya que os explico un poco y os guío que menos, os hagáis mis referidos. Así ganamos todos.


Bueno espero vuestros comentarios y vuestras opiniones, para comenzar con esto.


Lo siento por el tocho pero es que es imposible resumirlo mas

Iré añadiendo mas cosas, consejos y demás, en post posteriores pero considero que ahora para vosotros que os iniciáis en esto ya que es bastante información para digerir toda de golpe.

*
Una cosa, para los que tengáis pensado registraros en Moneybookers, Centrebet, Betfair o cualquier otra casa de apuestas, antes de hacerlo enviarme un MP.
*



*IMPORTANTE:* *Antes de registraros en BETFAIR mandarme MP, porque si vais referidos os darán un bono de 30€, si os registráis de normal y depositáis con Moneybookers no os darán nada. También para las tablas del Excel para los bonos y las freebet.
*

Espero que os haya sido de ayuda este manual.

Para solicitar las tablas de Excel mandarme un mp o mail.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Nov 2009)

Si te gustan las apuestas, te recomiento ApuestasBlog.com - Tu Blog con informacion de Apuestas Deportivas, yo lo leo y los tios se lo curran, sacan promos exclusivas y bonos gratis pues tienen acuerdos con las casas, y no es por hacer spam.

A mi me molan las apuestas, este año llevo ganados unos 500-550 euros, no es una maravilla, pero mola jugarse la pasta y mas aun ganarla, jejeje


----------



## Different (27 Nov 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si te gustan las apuestas, te recomiento ApuestasBlog.com - Tu Blog con informacion de Apuestas Deportivas, yo lo leo y los tios se lo curran, sacan promos exclusivas y bonos gratis pues tienen acuerdos con las casas, y no es por hacer spam.
> 
> A mi me molan las apuestas, este año llevo ganados unos 500-550 euros, no es una maravilla, pero mola jugarse la pasta y mas aun ganarla, jejeje





Mi sistema no contiene la variable riesgo, ya que todas las apuestas para sacar el beneficio de los bonos y promociones estan cubiertas en Betfair.


Un saludo


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

Different dijo:


> Mi *sistema* no contiene la variable riesgo, ya que todas las apuestas para sacar el beneficio de los bonos y promociones estan cubiertas en Betfair.
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Tu sistema consiste en intentar llevarte la pasta de subnormales que se afilien a través de los links (de moneybookers y betfair) que pretendes enviar por MP. Eres un spammer de manual.

Ya es el segundo hilo que abres, pesado de los cojones. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/papelera/133747-dinero-para-todos-los-foreros.html


----------



## Different (27 Nov 2009)

tracyjan dijo:


> Tu sistema consiste en intentar llevarte la pasta de subnormales que se afilien a través de los links (de moneybookers y betfair) que pretendes enviar por MP. Eres un spammer de manual.






Si no sabes mejor no hables, porque no obligo a que nadie se registre a traves mio y tampoco pretendo llevarme el dinero de nadie, ya que el que gana dinero es precisamente la otra persona. Pero logicamente, ya que yo le voy a guiar por todo el proceso para ganar dinero... ¿Que menos que se registren a traves mio?...


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

Different dijo:


> Si no sabes mejor no hables, porque no obligo a que nadie se registre a traves mio y tampoco pretendo llevarme el dinero de nadie, ya que el que gana dinero es precisamente la otra persona. Pero logicamente, ya que yo le voy a guiar por todo el proceso para ganar dinero... ¿Que menos que se registren a traves mio?...



Sé perfectamente de lo que hablo, listillo. Eres un spammer que no tiene ni zorra idea de lo que propone. ¿Sabes como tributan todas las transferencias que hagas desde Moneybookers/Betfair?. ¿Sabes el número de veces que necesitas apostar el dinero del bono para liberarlo?. Tu método es una puta mierda y lo haces única y exclusivamente para pillar a gamblers degenerados y así llevarte tu parte del pastel, en forma de afiliaciones encubiertas. 

Espero chapen este hilo de mierda y te metan un ban por trilero. Y encima tienes los santos cojones de ponerlo en Bolsa e inversiones alternativas. Esto no vale ni para la puta papelera.


----------



## Danielete (27 Nov 2009)

tracyjan que tengas que mover los bonos no es ningun problema, para eso te cubres, si haces cuentas si el bono se mueve a la primera pues pierde algo y lo limpias al 70% o al 80%, si se queda en la tradicional pues no perdida y a seguir moviendo y cumpliendo las condiciones. Es perfectamente real lo que comenta el compañero, aunque también es cierto que con la nueva tasa Premium Betfair cada vez se hace más difícil sacarle rendimiento a los bonos en caso de que se te desplazen a BF.

Otra cosa es que quiera Spammear que también puede ser pero no está diciendo ningúna tonteria por lo que entiendo que no sabes tan bien de lo que hablas.

un saludo.


----------



## Different (27 Nov 2009)

tracyjan dijo:


> Sé perfectamente de lo que hablo, listillo. Eres un spammer que no tiene ni zorra idea de lo que propone. ¿Sabes como tributan todas las transferencias que hagas desde Moneybookers/Betfair?. ¿Sabes el número de veces que necesitas apostar el dinero del bono para liberarlo?. Tu método es una puta mierda y lo haces única y exclusivamente para pillar a gamblers degenerados y así llevarte tu parte del pastel, en forma de afiliaciones encubiertas.
> 
> Espero chapen este hilo de mierda y te metan un ban por trilero. Y encima tienes los santos cojones de ponerlo en Bolsa e inversiones alternativas. Esto no vale ni para la puta papelera.




Si no sabes no hables, con las cantidades que vamos a ganar (como mucho unos 1000 euros) no hace falta tributar, el numero de veces para sacar el bono depende de cada casa de apuestas generalemente entre 3 y5 veces.

No tienes ni idea, porfavor sino te interesa al menos no estropees este hilo y el manual que me he currado.

El sistema esta comprobado por mi mismo y en cuanto empiece con algun forero el lo corroborara por aqui y tu te callarass la boquita.


----------



## Different (27 Nov 2009)

Danielete dijo:


> tracyjan que tengas que mover los bonos no es ningun problema, para eso te cubres, si haces cuentas si el bono se mueve a la primera pues pierde algo y lo limpias al 70% o al 80%, si se queda en la tradicional pues no perdida y a seguir moviendo y cumpliendo las condiciones. Es perfectamente real lo que comenta el compañero, aunque también es cierto que con la nueva tasa Premium Betfair cada vez se hace más difícil sacarle rendimiento a los bonos en caso de que se te desplazen a BF.
> 
> Otra cosa es que quiera Spammear que también puede ser pero no está diciendo ningúna tonteria por lo que entiendo que no sabes tan bien de lo que hablas.
> 
> un saludo.




Muchas gracisa 

Como puedes observar, otros usuarios tambien saben de que sistema les hablo y de que funciona perfectamente y es 100 % viable ganar unos cuantos cientos de euros sin ningun riesgo.

En el manual esta explicado todo paso por paso


Un saludo


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

Different dijo:


> Si no sabes no hables, con las cantidades que vamos a ganar (como mucho unos 1000 euros) *no hace falta tributar*, el numero de veces para sacar el bono depende de cada casa de apuestas generalemente entre 3 y5 veces.
> 
> No tienes ni idea, porfavor sino te interesa al menos no estropees este hilo y el *manual que me he currado*.
> 
> El sistema esta comprobado por mi mismo y en cuanto empiece con algun forero el lo corroborara por aqui y tu te callarass la boquita.



No tienes ni puta idea, spammer. No voy a perder el tiempo dándote clases de tributación y mucho menos de _expected value & variance_. 

Ese manual tan currado es bazofia, una martingala del s.XXI. 

Demuestra matemáticamente el _método_  e iluminemé acerca de la tributación; o mejor, vete a tomar por culo y no ensucies este subforo.


----------



## El Secretario (27 Nov 2009)

tracyjan dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea, spammer. No voy a perder el tiempo dándote clases de tributación y mucho menos de _expected value & variance_.
> 
> Ese manual tan currado es bazofia, *una martingala del s.XXI. *
> 
> Demuestra matemáticamente el _método_  e iluminemé acerca de la tributación; o mejor, vete a tomar por culo y no ensucies este subforo.



Esto de la Martingala he estado tentado a hacerlo alguna vez en un casino, aunque ya te dicen que por Ley de probabilidades la puedes cagar.:cook: 

Imaginemos que invertimos cinco euros al rojo, y si perdemos doblamos la apuesta, si perdemos volvemos a doblar la apuesta...y ganamos el doble.

Hemos invertido....5+10+20= 35

Hemos ganado= 20 + 20 = 40.

*Siempre ganamos lo de la apuesta primera* si seguimos este procedimiento.

Si vamos con unos 2.500 euros podemos apostar...


5 + 10 + 20 + 40 + 80 + 160 + 320 + 640 + 1280.

A ver,9 veces seguidas sin salir el rojo es posible, pero es muy difícil. 

Ya sé que a la larga, con miles de apuestas salen pérdidas, pero según la Ley de probablidades, pérdidas ínfimas. 

aquí un ejemplo 



> Veamos un ejemplo: Imaginemos que el apostante tiene 63 dólares disponible para apostar. En el primer juego, apuesta 1 dólar. Si pierde, apuesta 2 dólares la segunda vez, 4 la tercera, 8 la cuarta, 16 la quinta, y 32 la sexta (no hay una séptima vez porque el apostante no tiene tanto dinero).
> 
> Si gana 1 dólar en el primer juego, se lleva 1 dólar, y el juego empieza de nuevo. Si pierde la primera apuesta (1 dólar) y gana la segunda (2 dólares), el beneficio es también de 1 dólar.
> 
> ...



Martingala - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los últimos ganadores de Póker en las vegas era gente muy preparada que estudiaban probabilidades entre otras cosas. Entre ellos hay una española. 

Perdón por el off tópic.

Saludos.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

Jugando solo bonos puedes sacarte unos 10.000 euros en un par de años, con una dedicacion minima, sin contar con las casas americanas que tienen unos bonos gigantes pero con rollovers tambien gigantescos.

Algun riesgo ahi, el principal meter dinero en casas de dudosa reputación.


----------



## william (27 Nov 2009)

Jugando bonus vas a sacarte como mucho 1500 euros. Te vas a tener que registrar en multitud de casas de apuestas y a los 2 meses te vas a quedar sin bonus jugosos y la única forma que tendrás de ir ganando dinero será con los bonus mierdosillos que vayan sacando las casas en las que ya estás registrado, normalmente serán de 10 o 25 euros y eso una vez cada mucho tiempo...

Different va a sacar pasta de cada uno de los afiliados que haga, por eso le interesa que os apuntéis a su método, se ha debido quedar sin bonus en ninguna casa y quiere seguir manteniendo el chiringuito. 

Es una perdida de tiempo, yo he sido un cazador de bonus y lo deje a los 2 meses viendo que se había acabado la gallina de los huevos de oro, necesita mucha dedicación para sacarle muy muy poco rendimiento.


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

El Secretario dijo:


> Esto de la Martingala he estado tentado a hacerlo alguna vez en un casino, aunque ya te dicen que por Ley de probabilidades la puedes cagar.:cook:
> 
> Imaginemos que invertimos cinco euros al rojo, y si perdemos doblamos la apuesta, si perdemos volvemos a doblar la apuesta...y ganamos el doble.
> 
> ...



Martingala a largo plazo = ruina segura. Si los casinos permiten llevarla a cabo es por algo, googlea un poco ... La banca parte con una ventaja del 2,7% en cada tirada. Ejemplo con tiradas de de 2 € y límite de 5 tiradas:

* Cada vez que tiro tengo un 48.7% de ganar y doblarme.
* La probabilidad de que me doble en 5 tiradas es del 92.2%.
* Por lo que, si reinicio cada vez que pierdo 5 veces seguidas, le estoy dando a la banca una ventaja del 7.8%.
* Cuando doblo, gano 2 €.
* Cada vez que falla el método pierdo 62 €.

Hagamoslo 1000 veces:

* 922 x 2 = 1884
* 78 x (-62) = - 4836

Saca tus propias conclusiones.


Respecto a lo del poker: sí, exactamente; son todo probabilidades matemáticas y la mejor española en el Main Event fue Leo Margets, una catalana muy simpática. 

Yo me dedico semiprofesionalmente a ello (poker), es más, hoy en día es mi principal fuente de ingresos, ya que soy _milquinientoseurista_ en mi trabajo habitual.

*Sigo esperando los argumentos matemáticos del fulano que creó el thread ...
*


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

william dijo:


> Jugando bonus vas a sacarte como mucho 1500 euros.



Eso es mentira.

En cuanto a la dedicacion depende lo habil que seas optimizando el proceso. Programar algo ayuda.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

Y por cierto el metodo que cuenta el que ha iniciado el hilo es solo uno de los 2 metodos mas basicos para aprovechar los diferentes tipos de bonos que hay.

Hay bonos muy jugosos que nunca se han mencionado en webs españolas


----------



## william (27 Nov 2009)

ilusionista dijo:


> Y por cierto el metodo que cuenta el que ha iniciado el hilo es solo uno de los 2 metodos mas basicos para aprovechar los diferentes tipos de bonos que hay.
> 
> Hay bonos muy jugosos que nunca se han mencionado en webs españolas



Y cuanto dinero necesitas tener dentro del sistema para poder optar a esos bonos super jugosos??? miles de euros!!! el rollover que te van a pedir va a ser enorme...


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

william dijo:


> Y cuanto dinero necesitas tener dentro del sistema para poder optar a esos bonos super jugosos??? miles de euros!!! el rollover que te van a pedir va a ser enorme...



No solo de arbitrage y dutching vive el "matcheador"


----------



## El Secretario (27 Nov 2009)

ilusionista dijo:


> No solo de arbitrage y dutching vive el "matcheador"



No me he enterao de nada, pero le doy un thanks que suena interesante. 

Puede precisar un poco más sobre el tema?.

Merçi.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

El Secretario dijo:


> No me he enterao de nada, pero le doy un thanks que suena interesante.
> 
> Puede precisar un poco más sobre el tema?.
> 
> Merçi.



Aparte de los bonos normales que te dan dinero, contante y sonante, los cuales se pueden jugar con los metodos de dutching y back-lay (algo similar a hacer arbitraje en bolsa ) hay otros tipos de bonos, menos populares, en los que se tienen que hacer algun calculo adicional para sacarle provecho.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Nov 2009)

ilusionista dijo:


> Aparte de los bonos normales que te dan dinero, contante y sonante, los cuales se pueden jugar con los metodos de dutching y back-lay (algo similar a hacer arbitraje en bolsa ) hay otros tipos de bonos, menos populares, en los que se tienen que hacer algun calculo adicional para sacarle provecho.



Con los bonos de bienvenida solo te podras sacar 1000 € -2000 € y listo, nada mas.

Que luego halla otros si, pero los de bienvenida solo eso...

Y te lo dice uno que lleva mas de 5 años con las apuestas....


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Nov 2009)

El Secretario dijo:


> Esto de la Martingala he estado tentado a hacerlo alguna vez en un casino, aunque ya te dicen que por Ley de probabilidades la puedes cagar.:cook:
> 
> Imaginemos que invertimos cinco euros al rojo, y si perdemos doblamos la apuesta, si perdemos volvemos a doblar la apuesta...y ganamos el doble.
> 
> ...



Aqui lo explican y veras como SIEMPRE hay menos posibilidades de ganar: La unica forma de ganar dinero en la ruleta de un casino Y ojo porque no creo que nadie se le ocurra hacer caso a la web...

18 de 37 = 48,65% probabilidades de que salga ROJO

18 de 37 = 48,65% probabilidades de que salga NEGRO

1 de 37 = 2,70% probabilidades de que salga el 0 (INCOLORO)

Por lo que no existe el 50% que dicen que hay de ganar.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (27 Nov 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Con los bonos de bienvenida solo te podras sacar 1000 € -2000 € y listo, nada mas.
> 
> Que luego halla otros si, pero los de bienvenida solo eso...
> 
> Y te lo dice uno que lleva mas de 5 años con las apuestas....



Yo no he dicho que solo fuesen de bienvenida

Y el rango que das de dinero seria solo en casas tradicionales con mercado en España.
Si abres cuentas en otras casas extrangeras, en casas de tipo spread o incluso financieras, puedes sacar bastante mas que eso.

Y si me diras que hay riesgo que se te queden el dinero, a mi no me ha pasado pero, debes apechugar que algun dia te quiten parte de tus beneficios.

Y por ultimo, no creais que soy un apasionado de las surebets con bonos, pienso que son utiles por que el beneficio por esfuerzo me parece muy rentable.


----------



## scalibu (27 Nov 2009)

Hay muchas formas de aprovechar los bonus, incluso haciendo trampas, y que no te cojan. Ahora que yo les cuente, es otra cosa. El chaval hasta cierto punto tiene razón, pero hay que saber en donde te mueves, y con quien te mueves. Combinando esto con unas cuantas cosas más, se puede vivir perfectamente. Ah además, yo de bolsa sabía una mierda, despues de trabajar en betfair, sé lo que es liquides en un mercado. corto , movimientos y demás hostias, pero servir, sirve.De hecho utilizo este foro para matar tiempo en este tipo de trabajo. Y el que quiera lapas, que se moje el culo, como e hecho yo durante algunos años. Bye


----------



## Hipotecator (28 Nov 2009)

ilusionista dijo:


> Y por cierto el metodo que cuenta el que ha iniciado el hilo es solo uno de los 2 metodos mas basicos para aprovechar los diferentes tipos de bonos que hay.
> 
> Hay bonos muy jugosos que nunca se han mencionado en webs españolas




suelta alguna prenda, di por donde va el tema, o da alguna pista.


Volviendo al post del principio, lo que me parece un poco dificil es encontrar surebets, primero, porque uno se tiene que pasar bastantes horas encontrandolas y dos porque puede que duren muy poco tiempo en linea.


----------



## luismarple (28 Nov 2009)

Respecto a los sistemas para forrarse a cuenta de apuestas nos podemos hacer todas las pajas mentales que queramos pero hay una ley de oro que siempre se cumple:

Si existe un sistema para forrarse a costa de una casa de apuestas-casino-bingo-o lo que sea... Como es que no se arruinan? y como es que no hay miles (o ya puestos) millones de personas forrándose con ese sistema?

Pues porque esos sistemas no existen. No hace falta utilizar el gato de Schrodinger para demostrarlo, es pura logica.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2009)

Este rollo me suena al......
si sale cara gano yo y si sale cruz pierdes tu...

Creo que lo de los sellos esta mejor


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Nov 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Respecto a los sistemas para forrarse a cuenta de apuestas nos podemos hacer todas las pajas mentales que queramos pero hay una ley de oro que siempre se cumple:
> 
> Si existe un sistema para forrarse a costa de una casa de apuestas-casino-bingo-o lo que sea... Como es que no se arruinan? y como es que no hay miles (o ya puestos) millones de personas forrándose con ese sistema?
> 
> Pues porque esos sistemas no existen. No hace falta utilizar el gato de Schrodinger para demostrarlo, es pura logica.




Luisma, aqui te equivocas en una cosa. Tu no te forras a costa de la casa de apuestas, eso esta claro, la casa nunca pierde. Tu lo que ganas es parte del dinero que pierden otros jugadores.

Yo conozco mas el tema del poker, con el que me estoy sacando un sobresueldo mas que mileurista. Pero que nadie se equivoque y piense que es dinero facil. Requiere tiempo y estudio pero cualquiera que se lo dedique puede vivir perfectamente de ello.


----------



## Different (28 Nov 2009)

Ya tengo el primer forero que va a empezar esta aventura en los proximos dias conmigo, si alguien mas se quiere apuntar que me diga... el sistema es 100 % viable y no existe riesgo, no se "apuesta" ya que nos cubrimos siempre, y las casas de apuestas no pierden, los que pierden son los demas apostadores de Betfair, Betfair es una casa de apuestas P2P, es decir, la gente apuesta entre la gente y es alli donde nos cubrimos.


Se puede ganar un buen dinerito para antes de navidades que pueden venir muy bien... no es una locura ganar todos los meses 200 o 300 euros gracias a mi sistema... y es un buen pellizco que ayuda


----------



## william (28 Nov 2009)

Different dijo:


> Ya tengo el primer forero que va a empezar esta aventura en los proximos dias conmigo, si alguien mas se quiere apuntar que me diga... el sistema es 100 % viable y no existe riesgo, no se "apuesta" ya que nos cubrimos siempre, y las casas de apuestas no pierden, los que pierden son los demas apostadores de Betfair, Betfair es una casa de apuestas P2P, es decir, la gente apuesta entre la gente y es alli donde nos cubrimos.
> 
> 
> Se puede ganar un buen dinerito para antes de navidades que pueden venir muy bien... no es una locura ganar todos los meses 200 o 300 euros gracias a mi sistema... y es un buen pellizco que ayuda



El sistema no es tuyo, si buscáis por internet verás cientos de personas que han hecho lo mismo. Tú solo buscas referidos porque se te ha acabado el chollo de los bonos de bienvenida y ya no sacas casi dinero... ¿por qué no dices la verdad?


----------



## Different (28 Nov 2009)

william dijo:


> El sistema no es tuyo, si buscáis por internet verás cientos de personas que han hecho lo mismo. Tú solo buscas referidos porque se te ha acabado el chollo de los bonos de bienvenida y ya no sacas casi dinero... ¿por qué no dices la verdad?




Es cierto, busco referidos para que me den mas bonos y a cambio les explico paso por paso como lo deben hacer... ¿Que hay de malo? De esta forma ganamos los 2...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2009)

Yo me apunto si me prestas 300 eur,luego te los devuelvo al final de mes + interes del 5% tae,como el sistema es seguro ,no hay nada que temer .....¿vale?

luego te mando mi cuenta corriente para que me hagas el ingreso .......


----------



## filo_de_papel (28 Nov 2009)

lo que dice votin tambien me apunto yo shurmano

pero te doy mas de ese 5%


----------



## El Secretario (28 Nov 2009)

Joer que ratas sois!!. 5% es una puta miseria, así nadie querrá hacer negocios con vosotros.

Mira, indiferent, si me prestas 3.000 euros te dejo que te quedes con* la mitad * de mis beneficios. Es más, no hace falta ni que me mandes el dinero. Juégalo tú por mi y me ingresas el dinero resultante . 

Si es por los datos, ya te mandaré los míos y los 20 mohammeds si hace falta. 

Un saludo. ::


----------



## filo_de_papel (28 Nov 2009)

Digo lo mismo que el palomo negro y subo a 30 payoponis


----------



## kazimirovich (29 Nov 2009)

no os comais el coco, q las casas de apuestas no se han hecho ricas regalando el dinero

y yo he ganado dinero apostando al tenis perosintrucos ni cosas raras, sino teniendo suerte.


----------



## burbufilia (29 Nov 2009)

Different dijo:


> Mi sistema no contiene la variable riesgo, ya que todas las apuestas para sacar el beneficio de los bonos y promociones estan cubiertas en Betfair.
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Tu sistema está más que inventado. Es un empleo puro de la lógica que conocería hasta mi abuela. 

Pero bueno, quien no conozca de nada este mundo, les das una luz para que se saque unas perras.


----------



## burbufilia (29 Nov 2009)

kazimirovich dijo:


> no os comais el coco, q las casas de apuestas no se han hecho ricas regalando el dinero
> 
> y yo he ganado dinero apostando al tenis perosintrucos ni cosas raras, sino teniendo suerte.



Y dale. Las casas siempre se cubren con el dinero de los apostadores al pronóstico contrario al tuyo. Qué manía con el "yo no puedo ganar dinero porque ellos no lo ganarían".

Y con respecto a los bonos donde sí pueden perder dinero, se trata de una inversión en fidelización y captación de clientes. Saben que perderán dinero con 3 de cada 4, pero con el 1 de cada 4 al que captan, lo convierten en un ludópata fiel. Ese es el tema.


----------



## Gamu (29 Nov 2009)

El Secretario dijo:


> Joer que ratas sois!!. 5% es una puta miseria, así nadie querrá hacer negocios con vosotros.
> 
> Mira, indiferent, si me prestas 3.000 euros te dejo que te quedes con* la mitad * de mis beneficios. Es más, no hace falta ni que me mandes el dinero. Juégalo tú por mi y me ingresas el dinero resultante .
> 
> ...



no creo que los de las casas de apuestas sean tan subnormales, supongo que la identidad personal va acompañada de una identidad virtual con bloqueo de apuestas desde la misma IP.

Sino, el colega hace tiempo que habría pillado las paginas blancas y habria registrado a toquisqui. 

A esto nos ha llevado la crisis, a que la gente con un mínimo talento matemático se dedique al poker y a las apuestas... Pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2009)

........o sea como una secta
Entonces el negocio es bender la droja,o sease cultivar ludopatas y ludopatod


----------



## Gamu (29 Nov 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ........o sea como una secta
> Entonces el negocio es bender la droja,o sease cultivar ludopatas y ludopatod



a ser posible ludopatas tontos, que permitan a los listos ganar dinero.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2009)

Lo mejor es vuscar foreros en el hilo del joro,alla estan los mas tontos...................


----------



## burbufilia (29 Nov 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ........o sea como una secta
> Entonces el negocio es bender la droja,o sease cultivar ludopatas y ludopatod



Sí, salvo que tienen medidas antiludopatía para lavar su conciencia: limitación de riesgo, solicitud de autobaneo, etc.

Esto va dirigido al público de perfil español, como no:



> —¡Luis!
> —Jo, tío no te había reconocido con esa ropa tan elegante y el corte de pelo tan moderno.
> —¿Te gusta mi nueva imagen? A las nenas les vuelve locas.
> —Puede, pero te habrá costado una fortuna…
> ...



Fuente: http://animalesdezoosobreruedas.wordpress.com/2009/05/19/publicidad-radio-apuestas-internet/


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2009)

burbufilia dijo:


> Sí, salvo que tienen medidas antiludopatía para lavar su conciencia: limitación de riesgo, solicitud de autobaneo, etc.
> 
> Esto va dirigido al público de perfil español, como no:
> 
> ...



nah,pero esto es para que el ganado no se le extinga,el ordeño ha de ser continuo pero sin comerse la res


----------



## burbufilia (29 Nov 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> nah,pero esto es para que el ganado no se le extinga,el ordeño ha de ser continuo pero sin comerse la res



Luego están los de Betfair, que no se manchan las manos a base de ofrecer premios por debajo de probabilidad real. Sino que la gente juega entre sí y luego ellos ponen la mano para cobrarles comisión a los ganadores, como en el poker.

Por cierto, no entiendo cómo algunos jugáis al poker con lo que os sangran las casas con los _rakes_.


----------



## Different (29 Nov 2009)

Bueno.. sigo contestando privados, mañana empiezo con el primer forero


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Nov 2009)

burbufilia dijo:


> Por cierto, no entiendo cómo algunos jugáis al poker con lo que os sangran las casas con los _rakes_.



Parte de ese rake te lo devuelve la casa a final de mes. En algunos casos ese rakeback puede superar el 60%.

De hecho hay jugadores que viven del rakeback. Multitablean muchas mesas y generan rake como locos con lo que aun perdiendo dinero en las mesas sale mas que rentable.


----------



## tracyjan_borrado (29 Nov 2009)

burbufilia dijo:


> Luego están los de Betfair, que no se manchan las manos a base de ofrecer premios por debajo de probabilidad real. Sino que la gente juega entre sí y luego ellos ponen la mano para cobrarles comisión a los ganadores, como en el poker.
> 
> *Por cierto, no entiendo cómo algunos jugáis al poker con lo que os sangran las casas con los rakes*.



Por rentabilidad, principalmente. Vete a jugar al casino y me cuentas si el rake de internet es mucho o poco. Eso sin contar que puedes conseguir una devolución considerable mediante afiliados/bonos/rakeback.

No obstante, el rake no debe ser un impedimento para ganar dinero para un profesional medio.


----------



## burbufilia (29 Nov 2009)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parte de ese rake te lo devuelve la casa a final de mes. En algunos casos ese rakeback puede superar el 60%.
> 
> De hecho hay jugadores que viven del rakeback. Multitablean muchas mesas y generan rake como locos con lo que aun perdiendo dinero en las mesas sale mas que rentable.



Pero me imagino que para eso tienes que jugar volúmenes de dinero que se escapan al sentido común de un jugador principiante o intermedio. 

Te recuerdo que para certificar que tu juego es consistente y que estás en condiciones de subir nivel necesitas miles, por no decir decenas de miles de manos. 

Y es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Si en un nivel muy bajo no le generas rake a la casa, estás en esperanza negativa, y al estar en esperanza negativa, no subes de nivel. Salvo que seas un jugador excepcional, no vale que seas buenecillo.

Ésa es la impresión que me dio.


----------



## Vagamundos (30 Nov 2009)

Soy lector habitual del foro pero he decidido registrarme para responderte a esta duda.

Tambien soy jugador semiprofesional de poker y pago las facturas con esto asi que se un poco de que va el tema.


Hay 3 tipos de jugadores de poker online.

1- El tonto que juega como si esto fuese la ruleta, se deja toda la pasta y al cabo de un tiempo vuelve a recargar.

2- El que tiene unas nociones básicas del juego, y es según el argot profesional un jugador "break-even". Pierde pasta en las mesas pero lo que saca en bonos y promociones de las casas de poker le cubren las perdidas. Es decir, ni gana ni pierde.

3- EL profesional o semiprofesional que gana dinero en las mesas y ademas se beneficia de los bonos, promociones y rakeback de las casas.
Rakeback es un porcentaje del rake que generas que te devuelven las casas de apuesta por ser jugador habitual o cliente VIP.


El objetivo de alguien que quiere sacarle rentabilidad a esto es convertirse en el tercer tipo de jugador, como puedes observar el jugador numero 3 le saca las pasta a los otros 2 y ademas se aprovecha de las ofertas de las casas.

Tambien hay otro tipo de jugador al que se le conoce como Rakebackplayer.
Estaria entre el perfil 2 y el 3.
Este jugador tiene conocimientos de poker pero no son lo suficientemente buenos como para ser un ganador consistente, la cuestion del asunto es que juega tantas manos que al final del mes se lleva un buen pellizco por el rakeback que ya explique anteriormente.

Cuando digo muchas manos me refiero a 100 000 manos mensuales unas 3000 manos diarias aproximadamente.

Como ya habreis deducido este juego tiene mucha varianza, y la muestra de manos para verificar la fiabilidad de nuestro juego es monstruosa. 
Minimo 100 000 manos para saber si de verdad eres bueno o es solo cuestion de "suerte".

El rake que se toma la casa suele ser el 5% de todos los botes jugados.

Y el rakeback puede ser contributed o dealt.
Si es contributed te cuentan todas las manos de todos los jugadores de la mesa aunque tu no hayas entrado en el bote. Y si es dealt solo te cuenta tus manos.

Como podeis imaginar aqui el dinero no te lo regalan, tienes que jugar muchisimas manos y no perder pasta por el camino para sacarle un buen rendimiento a esto.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2009)

No se por que calificas al que llamas tipo 1 de "tonto".

Hay gente que se lo toma como un pasatiempo y paga por jugar. Unos pagan por jugar al worldcraft otros al pcfutbol (se nota que de videojuegos estoy desconectado) y hay quien paga por jugar al poker. Se gastan unos $ al mes y estan entretenidos.

Ademas que seria de nosotros si no existieran esos jugadores.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Nov 2009)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pero me imagino que para eso tienes que jugar volúmenes de dinero que se escapan al sentido común de un jugador principiante o intermedio.
> 
> Te recuerdo que para certificar que tu juego es consistente y que estás en condiciones de subir nivel necesitas miles, por no decir decenas de miles de manos.
> 
> ...




Lo de los volumenes es relativo, te puedes jugar desde unos pocos euros a centenas de miles.

Creo que te has liado en lo de niveles bajos, rake y esperanza negativa. En niveles bajos generas poco rake, correcto, pero algo generas, ademas es mas facil ser ganador en las mesas con lo que poco a poco vas aumentando tu bankroll y subiendo de nivel.

Por ultimo, con lo de juego consistente en unas decenas de miles manos te has quedado corto, eso se juega en unos dias.


----------



## ilusionista_borrado (30 Nov 2009)

Hipotecator dijo:


> suelta alguna prenda, di por donde va el tema, o da alguna pista.
> 
> 
> Volviendo al post del principio, lo que me parece un poco dificil es encontrar surebets, primero, porque uno se tiene que pasar bastantes horas encontrandolas y dos porque puede que duren muy poco tiempo en linea.



Hay decenas de comparadores de cuotas de pago y algunos gratuitos. De entre los gratuitos ahora mismo hay 3 que valen la pena.

Si sabes programar puedes hacerlo tu mismo o utilizar esas propias web de busqueda, aunque hay que ir con cuidado con la frecuencia de acceso por que te pueden banear.

En cuanto a como aprovechar todo tipo de bonos hay webs guiris especializadas, de alguna de ellas se ha hablado en este foro para asuntos lonchafinistas.

Insisto que esto no es ni mucho menos lo mejor en el mundo de las apuestas, pero si te puedes sacar unos euros con menos esfuerzo que el que te costaria trabajando, pues puede estar bien.


----------



## Hipotecator (1 Dic 2009)

ilusionista dijo:


> Hay decenas de comparadores de cuotas de pago y algunos gratuitos. De entre los gratuitos ahora mismo hay 3 que valen la pena.
> 
> Si sabes programar puedes hacerlo tu mismo o utilizar esas propias web de busqueda, aunque hay que ir con cuidado con la frecuencia de acceso por que te pueden banear.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta, Ilusionista.

Estoy de aprendizaje -nadie nacio sabiendo- en la etapa "pañales" y me lo tienen que dar todo en papilla. Mi primera intencion es ser capaz de hacer algun 'blanqueo de bonos' , pero todavia no lo tengo claro todo el proceso.

Mi unica experiencia en apuestas, es de alguna vez que me ha dado por apostar en Betfair, apuesta simple, y desplumado a la tercera o cuarta.

Me estoy estudiando las estrategias de surebets, que si los arbs, que si los value+, al back-lay, que si al lay del empate, que si el trading live, etc., etc., un cacao, con mucho por asimilar y experimentar. Por el momento la guia que uso como si fuera la biblia es la de Carreño, pero no es muy explicativa en muchas partes. 

Tampoco quiero correr, ni me hago ninguna paja mental, pero me hacen falta las referencias que muchos ya las tendreis al dedillo y os pareceran cosas facilonas. Si hay algun voluntario que me ayude de maestro, estaria encantado y agradecido de por vida, toda pista o referencia sea bienvenida.


saludos
Hipotecator.-


----------



## ramirolr (3 Ene 2010)

Alguien cuyo nombre no recuerdo dijo una vez: "No te metas en negocios que no comprendas". Pues bien, después de leer sobre este asunto, que desconocía totalmente, hay una serie de cosillas que no acabo de asimilar:



Different dijo:


> Este procedimiento se repetiría con el resto de casas, en esta casa no se ha obtenido mucho beneficio ya que como os comenté mas arriba la idea era comenzar con casas que ofreciesen poco bono para ir aumentando, ya que como observáis en la tablilla,* para apostar esa freebet debemos tener en betfair un saldo de 262.78€* y seguramente muchos de vosotros no disponéis de ello, entonces si tienes una freebet de 50€ como dan otras casas necesitarías mas cantidad todavía, esa es la idea de empezar de menos a mas.



1. No entiendo esa parte. Si alguien se juega 20 € y pierde, ¿cómo va a perder 262,78€ y no tan solo esos 20 €?

2. Esas cuotas de *15*, tan elevadas, no parecen ser frecuentes (yo no las he visto aún tras mirar un rato en betfair). ¿Por qué cuanto más alta sea la cuota es mejor? ¿Cuál es el procedimiento para localizarlas?
Asimismo, parece ser que debe concurrir esta infrecuente circunstancia, con el hecho de que en CentreBet esa misma apuesta tenga una cuota tan elevada o más que en BetFair. ¿Cómo controlas esas variables?

3. ¿Y si, después de todo, una vez fijada la apuesta en CentreBet resulta que la cuota ha cambiado en BetFair?

Un saludo!


----------



## Hipotecator (4 Ene 2010)

ramirolr dijo:


> Alguien cuyo nombre no recuerdo dijo una vez: "No te metas en negocios que no comprendas". Pues bien, después de leer sobre este asunto, que desconocía totalmente, hay una serie de cosillas que no acabo de asimilar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo no es que sea muy entendido en este tema, soy ayudante de aprendiz en el mundo de las apuestas y con mas sombras que luces. Pero creo que podré explicartelo.

1.- Dices: "Si alguien se juega 20 € y pierde, ¿cómo va a perder 262,78€ y no tan solo esos 20 €?"

Porque está jugando al Lay o "A la contra", esto es una modalidad de juego que inicio Betfair, es decir se esta apostando a que no ocurra un resultado. Por ejemplo, en un partido de futbol: Sevilla - R.Madrid, apostar al Lay a Sevilla significa en un mercado al ganador del partido que estamos apostando a que no gana, es decir a que pierde o empata.

En una apuesta a favor, o "Back", cuando apostamos significa que el beneficio que obtenemos es igual al importe de la apuesta por la cuota apostada. Ejemplo: Importe: 20 Euros ; Cuota:2.43 

Beneficio Back: (20 euros x 2.43 ) = 48.60 euros.


Si perdemos la apuesta "back", lo que perdemos es lo apostado, en el ejemplo los 20 euros.

Perdida Back = Apuesta.

En una apuesta Lay, es a la inversa. Si ganamos este tipo de apuesta, lo que recibimos es lo apostado, Ejemplo: Si hemos apostado 20 euros lo que recibiremos seran otros 20 euros (que son los que ha perdido el apostante que hizo "back").

Ganancia Lay = Apuesta

Pero si perdemos lo que ocurre es que tenemos que cubrir la perdida, es decir pagar el beneficio al apostante que hizo "back". Y esto es igual a

Perdida Lay = [(Apuesta x Cuota) - Apuesta ]

Ejemplo: Lay a Nadal, 18.12 euros de apuesta @15.5 de cuota. Resulta que gana Nadal y hemos perdido la apuesta Lay, por lo que nos toca pagar.

Perdida Lay = [(18.12 x 15.5) - 18.12 ] = 262.74 euros


2.- Dices: "Esas cuotas de 15, tan elevadas, no parecen ser frecuentes (yo no las he visto aún tras mirar un rato en betfair). ¿Por qué cuanto más alta sea la cuota es mejor? ¿Cuál es el procedimiento para localizarlas?"

Si pueden existir cuotas tan altas, de hecho en Betfair se encuentran principalmente en los mercados de apuesta pequeños, con poca liquidez y apostantes. Si no estoy mal informado cuotas al back de hasta 1000, 999 o 50 o 40 eso si por cantidades de apuesta irrisorias, suelen aparecer pero quien las hace son para captar pardillos y soplarles la pasta.

Toda cuota cuanto mas alta sea significa que es menor la probabilidad de que el suceso ocurra, y a la inversa, a menor cuota mayor es su probabilidad

Para comparar cuotas existen diferentes webs en internet que hacen un seguimiento continuo entre las distintas casas de apuestas, buscando oportunidades de juego, ya sean "surebets" o apuestas seguras, "valuebets" o apuestas con valor, etc. Ni que decir tiene que las mismas casas de apuestas estan monitorizando simultaneamente el mercado para localizar diferencias, e incluso provocarlas para atraerse dinero o expulsar a apostantes.

Seguro que he metido la pata en alguna parte, ya habra algun otro forero que lo explique mejor y con mas seguridad, yo tan solo soy un principiante.

saludos.

Hipotecator.-


Agrego: Para quien quiera profundizar un poco mas en todo este mundillo de las apuestas deportivas le recomiendo la Guia de Apuestas Deportivas de JCarreño. 

Lo puede visualizar en este enlace: http://pokerpoquer.com/upload/File/Guia de Apuestas Deportivas.pdf


----------



## Hipotecator (24 Ene 2010)

El tutorial completo junto con los archivos para descargar (las hojas de calculo) las he puesto en este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ponga-en-contacto-conmigo-2.html#post2405904


----------

